# Grape and other wine woods



## smoking chief (May 5, 2014)

Anyone ever smoke with grape and wine soaked woodd such as merlot and cabernet?


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2014)

I've heard many folks use grape vines for smoking wood....  Heard it's good too......


----------

